
A live HTML5 editor made with Node.js - jw989
http://jawerty.github.io/Hyro
======
MarcScott
There seems to be a lot of text editors being showcased on HN at the moment.
While the engineering involved in each of them is remarkable, and way beyond
what I could imagine accomplishing, I've yet to be convinced that any problems
are being solved. Nothing I've seen has yet convinced me to move away from my
emacs/git based workflow.

Maybe they are simply CV showcases, in which case this is an impressive piece
of software, and congratulations to the developer, but you've yet to convince
me to move away from 1970s technology.

~~~
camus2
Most of them are just CodeMirror / Ace stuffed that takes 90% of the pain of
writing anything complicated in that domain, really. The CoreMirror author
should take a fee for each product based on his lib, would become a
millionaire( same guy who wrote TernJs , Eloquent Javascript , and few others,
this guy's insane js developper, not sure how he manages to write this huge
libraries in plane javascript and vim ).

~~~
statictype
I've heard of Codemirror but went and took a look again after reading this
comment - I was surprised to see that Brackets, Lighttable and the Chrome
DevTools source editor are built on top of it.

------
munro
I've definitely wanted to make plugins for Sublime Text that show a live
preview in another pane. Unfortunately there's no way to create another pane
of anything but text, so the current solution is opening new windows (for
things like Markdown Preview, or Graphviz).

When I get some free time, I would like to see if it's easy to do in Light
Table. Since it's open source, anything should be possible with a bit of work.

------
hanley
I've noticed more desktop applications being built on HTML5, node-webkit, etc.
Can anyone point me towards some good resources for getting started in this?
I'm specifically interested in building a Windows application this way.

~~~
speg
Check out [https://github.com/rogerwang/node-
webkit/](https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit/)

I think a lot of the apps you are using this, or something very similar. I've
only played around with it very briefly, but like jw989 said it's pretty
straightforward.

------
johnpt
Why do you make a live HTML5 editor using Node.js but you don't make it work
online? I think it would be much awesome and useful if it worked online and
you could embed it on any website.

I was thinking on real time examples where you could play around with the code
to learn how stuff works. It would be great for learning how to code or for
explaining how a library works.

~~~
emrgx
That's what I was going for when I made my GitHub Gist viewer
([http://thedata.directory/view/10570653](http://thedata.directory/view/10570653))
If you have an HTML gist it'll display it when you put the gist number in the
path (as in the link above). It will also give you an embed code so you can
collaborate.

------
emehrkay
I wonder how trivial it would be to make it markdown. If I weren't already
not-doing work on my own project(s) by reading HN...

This is nice though

~~~
alessioalex
Is this what you're looking for? thlorenz.github.io/browserify-markdown-
editor/

~~~
emehrkay
I'm not looking for a markdown editor, I have quite a few, actually (Textmate,
Mou, LightPaper). I asked simply because it is a standard html wysiwyg so you
could probably just change out the parser.

------
jaxomlotus
This is really great and I appreciate you making this. Thanks for sharing it!

------
y14
Reminds the days of FrontPage and how I got started. I guess it's good for
beginners. But I don't see a reason to replace my good old fashion editor vim.

------
NicoJuicy
I'd love to see something like this with Sir Trevor JS... I don't see that
library mentioned very often.

~~~
maxmcd
Isn't the style of the output dictated by the user with Sir Trevor? Would be
difficult to come up with something like this that improves the experience
over Sir Trevor's inherit MYSIWYG style.

------
taivare
I noticed the =,is not working, just get '-' one. went to Notepad and my =, is
working can someone please verify this.

~~~
taivare
After working with this a little bit, I like this, he did a good job.

------
jestinjoy1
Upvote for adding deb

